# Is my oil Pump going out?



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I have the 1995 4x4 2.4 ka motor HB, My lifters have been ticking sometimes when I start the truck, not all the time, Well now when I have been driving the lifters are starting to tick may do it 20 mins then it stops. 10 mins later may start doing it again then stops again. Does this mean oil pump is going bad, I have check oil level and it full. like I said it does not tick all the time its coming and going, no engine light on or anything. 



thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

POST UR LOCATION .
WHAT IS THE MILEAGE ?
AND IT SOUNDS LOKE THE T-CHAIN TO ME...


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybe you have an oil feed problem to the valve gear. Has the oil been changed recently? What temperatures are you having in your area? Oil pumps are usually reliable but it might be an idea to get a direct read oil pressure gauge hooked up to check the oil pressure out just to make sure the pump is OK.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

In the Knoxville TN Area, Temp been in the 50 to lows around 20 maybe in the last week or so. not bad. the mileage I would say 12k give or take, when I bought the truck had new motor with 600 miles that was in april of 09. Oil should be good for another 800 miles before 3k mark from last oil change. Can explain more on why think its the T chain, I had a 240 sx before with kA motor and the timing chain glider broke and was broken into mill pieces and clog every oil hole in the motor, had rebuild the top half of the motor from that. So if something like that about happen I want jump on it before major damage happens. 

Thanks fopr replys


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i am old and kind of tired so ..

try to do a little more home work on its actual mileage..

the chances of a 95 engine having 600 miles are slim at best..also IT IS 10 YEARS OLD AND THAT IS ENOUNGH TIME FOR THE GUIDES TO BE BRITTLE..

imo the ticking comes from the t-chain being loose ..so listen better for the tell tale rattling of the chain on start up..especially an intermittent tick..

mean time do an oil change and check the oil pump tolerances..


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hopefully you havn't got an oil gallery to the head blocked.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

The truck has a rebuilt motor, mileage shown is 107k, Like I was saying it doesnt always tic, may not start doing it till im driving down the road, or may be out driving it turn it off, start it up and it be ticking from that start up point. I called the service tech at nissan he said it sounded like it was the lifters going bad, 35$ a lifter times 12. Man hope its not the lifters. But if it is the timing chain wouldnt it be doing it all the time?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Valve lash adjusters can do this intermittently. Add a can of top end cleaner such as Valve Medic or SeaFoam to the oil. Follow the directions closely and run it no more than 100 miles, then change oil. Cleans the varnish and deposits off the tiny oil passages in the lifters (lash adjusters).

You'll know it when the chain gets noisy. It's no tick!

See this post... http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/157698-timing-chain-rattle-start-up-when.html#post1296474


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Azazel said:


> I have the 1995 4x4 2.4 ka motor HB, My lifters have been ticking sometimes when I start the truck, not all the time, Well now when I have been driving the lifters are starting to tick may do it 20 mins then it stops. 10 mins later may start doing it again then stops again. Does this mean oil pump is going bad, I have check oil level and it full. like I said it does not tick all the time its coming and going, no engine light on or anything. thanks


The first thing to do is check the oil pressure. The SOHC motor is notorious with early oil pump failures.

You can check the pressure very easily by installing a temporary mechanical oil pressure gauge. You would remove the oil sensor which is located next to the oil filter and install the mechanical oil pressure gauge in it's place; you may need to get an 1/8 BSPT to 1/8 NPT adapter to hook up the gauge.

With the engine fully warmed up, the pressure should be as follows:
idle - at least 11 psi
3000 RPM - 60 to 70 psi

If the oil pump needs to be replaced, it's easy to do so on a SOHC as it bolts on externally. The ticking that you hear in the valve train is most likely caused by the low oil pressure.

If the oil pressure is OK, then try to isolate the location of the ticking. If it's directly in the front, the timing chain assembly is suspect; otherwise try to isolate the bad lifter.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the biggest problems I run into is the chain/guides and the lifters...
lifters will make noise until they pump up, if they are going out they will lose pressure and you will hear them, try a screw driver on the valve cover (to your ear) it should tell you which one is bad... keep in mind there are 4 different styles in that engine (angled differently, intake/exhaust)

as for the chain/guides there are numerous threads so I wont go into it


----------

